# New member. Picture of my little girl



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi, 

I’m a new Hedgehog owner and I found a lot of answer to my questions and really interesting discussion on the HCC website and forum. 

For my first post on the forum I decide to share with you pictures and information about my little “Jeanne-Francoise” 

She is a really cute Cinnicot (Ruby eyes) of 13 weeks that weight 325 g 

I just got her off the Royal Canin (Kitten 36) for Royal Canin (Indoor light 40) + super worm (once a week) and she seems to love it. 

Since my condominium is really small I decide to incorporate her cage to the IKEA Library. So she lives in a (4ft x 1ft) separate in three (play zone / Eat and poop / sleep). At first I was using fleece for the bottom but I found this “puzzle mat for kids” I cut the pieces so it fit perfectly in each square. It’s soft for her feet and really easy to clean. I use a custom windows screen to close her house and still provide good ventilation. Before I got her I was nervous that she would try to scratch in the windows screen but not even once 

She is litter train; I will never find little surprise in her bedroom. Only in the wheel or in the litter. 

***A little tips for those who are complaining about their hedgies pooping on them. When I took Jeanne-Francoise out for a little play session I hold her for 3-4 min and after I put her in her litter. She almost always does her things and after we are done for a while. 

She doesn’t really like the different toys we have tried yet (except when it’s time to pose for some pictures) but she is crazy for the tp roll, I love to make her chase it and climb things to get it. 

She was a little bit grumpy (probably more scare than grumpy) at first but she quickly gets use to me and now she never puff and huff more than 5 sec. She always let me pet her and I can rub her chin and belly. She loves to sleep on me when I’m reading and judging big the sound she makes she seems to really enjoy the bath time. 

Here is some picture of her. Feel free to comment.


----------



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

Some other picture


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Your little girl is so amazingly cute! I really love your pictures. You captured some lovely images. Just wonderful!


----------



## LittleCaro (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome here! =)

Do you live in Quebec? Because your beautiful little girl look exactly like one baby that was on a litter of a friend! And her age fit with the litter! =) Did you get her from Herissopy? (Sophie)

It's the picture of her baby that make me though this, because Sophie post exactly this one on our french forum! =)

Your little girl is so cute!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC!  Great pics, she's a doll!  Your cage sounds very nice, would love to see a pic.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh. My. Gosh.

She is BEAUTIFUL! I love the pic of her with the car! She's so tiny! More! More!


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Wonderful pictures. She is a doll. Congratulations.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, what a beautiful baby!

I love the picture with the car :lol:


----------



## Gabo (Oct 21, 2011)

Tu as de l'oeil car c est effectivement un des bebe de Sophie


----------



## LittleCaro (Sep 8, 2010)

Hihi! Je me disais bien aussi! =)


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome! What a sweet little darling!! Love her


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwwww!! What wonderful photos! Welcome to the forum, it is nice to have you two.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

She's gorgeous. Welcome to HHC! Please post more pictures. I love her name. It fits her well. She looks french for some reason.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Je parle francais aussi  Bienvenue a HHC, elle est une jolie herrisson.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

She's so cute!


----------

